# Squadron Green Putty



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

I just ordered Squadron's Green Putty. I have never used putty before. Anyone use it?? Is it any good?
Thanks Jack


----------



## otftch (Apr 15, 2010)

Use it in thin layers. It will shrink a little. I get much better results if I prime it after sanding. I don't really consider these problems as it feathers perfectly.
Ed


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

